# Quickbooks Expansion 2012



## Skatch (Apr 9, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone is using the Quickbooks "Screen Printers" Expansion Pack from Ryonet on Quickbooks 2012? Their website only states that it works on 2009, 2010 and 2011. Just wondering if it works on 2012 and they haven't updated their website or what the scoop is. Also is it worth the money?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Skatch said:


> I was just wondering if anyone is using the Quickbooks "Screen Printers" Expansion Pack from Ryonet on Quickbooks 2012? Their website only states that it works on 2009, 2010 and 2011. Just wondering if it works on 2012 and they haven't updated their website or what the scoop is. Also is it worth the money?


I have and use it. It should work with 2012 as it is a preset file or you can import the info if you already have a file going. It was worth it to me


----------



## jrcshirtsnmore (Jul 10, 2011)

I have it and have never used it because my QB was already set up when we got it. Does it work well?


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, it works with quickbooks pro 2012. I just bought quickbooks and the exxpansion pack.

It works well, its got all of Ryonets products and a whole bunch of other pre-loaded products. 

I am not really sure what all I would have had to set up if I did not load the pre-set up company. 

Also the tutorials are very helpful too. I am glad I got the expansion pack so far.


----------

